# New Jet mini lathe



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Good prices I think with free shipping

VS Jet mini new one
http://www.amazon.com/Jet-JML-1014VSI-Variable-Speed-Indexing/dp/B000MIWG6Q/ref=pd_sbs_hi_3/102-0162946-3415312
non vs
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000MIR9JA/103-4865520-0151050?ie=UTF8&tag=mushonsscifibook&linkCode=xm2&camp=1789&creativeASIN=B000MIR9JA


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Good prices. If anyone is considering it and can swing the extra $100 go for the VS. It is well worth the extra $$ to not have to play move the belts to change speeds. I'll never buy another lathe that isn't electronic speed controlled.

Jeff


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Lathe*

You're right, Jeff..VS is the only way to go. Them belts can get aggrivating..lol

And, Bobby..that is a GOOD price...and FREE POSTAGE if you can wait a week.

Below is latest venture into the 'World of Pens'...Man, people are running from me when they see me coming. Think I am saturating the market with freebies..


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

That's a GOOOOOOD looking pen! Looks like you are getting the hang of it. jim


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Jim...this was my first venture into the world of acrylics..and, let me tell you, that stuff EATS up tool edges...but really is beautiful...Daaannnng !!! This is FUN !!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I need to turn one of those acrylics


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

The stabilized wood also works great. Turns like a mix of wood and plastic and has stability of plastic. Finish does not seem wear off because it is built into the wood and stays glossy because it does not wear off like other finishes eventually wear down to a dull finish.
Pen looks great. Those plastic blanks are hard to choose as there are so many different styles.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

As for variable speeds, I don't know for sure, but don't see why you coudn't still get a belt driven lathe and put belt on highest speed and use a router speed control to control speed. These speed controls are rated for fairly large motors and I use one on a large 1/2 horse motor for a shop fan which is a large attic fan with belt driven motor and control speed with router speed control. Harbor Freight sells these. I got one not long ago for under $15 on sale. See link http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=43060


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

From what I understand is that when you turn the speed down to like 400 you don't have the power to turn anything. Your tool will stop the lathe. Unless it is a DC motor.

I forgot something. I have a ceiling fan that has the slow down controler on it and I can say for a fact that if it hits you in the head while on slow it still hurts like heck.:smile:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Now thats funny Bobby. Is the 400 speed your talking about with a variable speed or by belt? Harbor freight now has speed control for $12.95.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Now thats funny Bobby. Is the 400 speed your talking about with a variable speed or by belt? Harbor freight now has speed control for $12.95.


That is with the belt like you described.


----------

